# cycle



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

Does this work? I have cloudy water. Will this help clear it up?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Itshould help giove the tank benificial bacteria, HENCE maybe reducing the bacteria bloom.................

the only chemical i ever use in my tanks is Accu-Clear for when the cloudly water starts, and i think its a similiar product to that you have shown there................

So it will help speed the process of your cycle up in theory...........

Are you doing a fishless or fish Cycle??????

dez


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hagen's CYCLE is one of those products that i've sworn by for 10 + years . i use it in all new tanks . i became a believer when i cycled my first sw tank in a week ( 55gal / 5 damsels, 0 ammonia spike) it should get rid of your cloudy water since it's most likely caused by (as already mentioned) a bacterial bloom. give it a shot.


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

> Are you doing a fishless or fish Cycle??????


ive had the tank set up for about 4 months now it just strated to get cloudy water so i wanna get rid of that


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Could possibly be a bacteria bloom. I'd wait it out for a week or so, it's possible it will just go away.

I had this happen to my Oscar's tank before.

If you're really trying to get rid of it you could put carbon in your filter's. This will clear it up, but the bad side to this is it hides all signs of bad water. So it doesn't necessarily make things better for your fish.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Seachem has a product that you should try. I have heard great things and i myself am in a middle of a cycle and its actually working so far.


Seachem


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Seachem has a product that you should try. I have heard great things and i myself am in a middle of a cycle and its actually working so far.
> 
> 
> Seachem


I started my cycle with Stability and wasn't really impressed. I went through 2 bottles and still never got a single bit of nitrite. I decided to give bio-spira a try today, hopefully I'll have more lucky with that.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

No.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

SVTPiranha said:


> Seachem has a product that you should try. I have heard great things and i myself am in a middle of a cycle and its actually working so far.
> 
> 
> Seachem


I started my cycle with Stability and wasn't really impressed. I went through 2 bottles and still never got a single bit of nitrite. I decided to give bio-spira a try today, hopefully I'll have more lucky with that.
[/quote]

hm strange it didnt turn out for you. works for me, dont know if its working better because i started putting it in near the middle of the cycle or whatever. i do agree that bio spira is better , but its such a hassle to get it and make it work, i heard you can kill it off really fast.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

-NBKK- said:


> Seachem has a product that you should try. I have heard great things and i myself am in a middle of a cycle and its actually working so far.
> 
> 
> Seachem


I started my cycle with Stability and wasn't really impressed. I went through 2 bottles and still never got a single bit of nitrite. I decided to give bio-spira a try today, hopefully I'll have more lucky with that.
[/quote]

hm strange it didnt turn out for you. works for me, dont know if its working better because i started putting it in near the middle of the cycle or whatever. i do agree that bio spira is better , but its such a hassle to get it and make it work, i heard you can kill it off really fast.
[/quote] 
Bio Spira has a shelf life of one year under refrigeration, 6 months opened. The only way to kill it is to go past the expiration date or take it out of fridge and not use it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Probably the best way to kick-start the nitrification-cycle is to take something solid from an established aquarium such as filter media or a piece of tank decor that's been underwater and drop that into the tank that's being cycled. This will effectively seed the tank with a population of ammonia-oxidizing bacteria.

The main caveat for this, is it works best if you add the bacteria to a tank that already has ammonia in it. This way the bacteria will have something to consume and won't starve in clean water.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah i work in a petstore and am losing faith in STABILITY, cycle works good though. Boy i wish we could get bio-spira in canada.


----------

